# Which car / service ?



## toiuber (Feb 27, 2019)

I get that X is popular, I'm an X.

I wanted to get some opinions/insights on what to do next?

For sure I can't afford black and SUV.

Just some basic get car a do service 1 2 3 get about x $.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Used Acura MDX or Lexus RX350 with a 3rd row or a used Lincoln MKT, but that thing is not reliable.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Black and SUV are closed platforms. You can't simply buy a car and be on Black anyways (nice way of saying that they were never an option for you).

Based on your "I am an X" statement, I am not sure what you are asking us.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

I am confused too. What is the question that is being asked? If you want to upgrade, then get a Lexus/Acura/Infiniti/Lincoln with third row and do X/XL/Select. Or if you want to get another X car, then get a simple car , like a Corolla or Civic, or even a Toyota Yaris or a Honda Fit. Black is closed now, anywhere in the country I guess, except New York city.


----------



## Shad123 (Feb 15, 2019)

Rouge Sport from Nissan


----------



## toiuber (Feb 27, 2019)

I want to upgrade to hopefully make more money.

Thanks!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

toiuber said:


> I want to upgrade to hopefully make more money.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't buy a car because of Uber/Lyft.
All Uber/Lyft ever do is cut driver's pay rate.


----------



## Shad123 (Feb 15, 2019)

toiuber said:


> I want to upgrade to hopefully make more money.
> 
> Thanks!


call me 317 358 7109



toiuber said:


> I want to upgrade to hopefully make more money.
> 
> Thanks!





toiuber said:


> I want to upgrade to hopefully make more money.
> 
> Thanks!


call me 317 358 7109


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Shad123 said:


> Rouge Sport from Nissan


The CVT will prob fail at some point.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Passengers will love q newer nicer ride, and love is driver speak for more Tips!


----------



## Shad123 (Feb 15, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> The CVT will prob fail at some point.





Bubsie said:


> The CVT will prob fail at some point.


Then try Mercedes Benz C


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Black and SUV are closed platforms. You can't simply buy a car and be on Black anyways (nice way of saying that they were never an option for you).
> 
> Based on your "I am an X" statement, I am not sure what you are asking us.


I wonder how many markets are closed. My market is still open for Black Suv and BLackXLSUV


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I am confused too. What is the question that is being asked? If you want to upgrade, then get a Lexus/Acura/Infiniti/Lincoln with third row and do X/XL/Select. Or if you want to get another X car, then get a simple car , like a Corolla or Civic, or even a Toyota Yaris or a Honda Fit. Black is closed now, anywhere in the country I guess, except New York city.


In NYC Black not worthy to by any more luxury vehicle competition to big and not worthy last week with black car in 50 hours I made 255$ even if you have access to accept black cars there are no more rides on Uber. Lyft 0% Juno 1 or 2 rides at day. Rest of it if you want to hasle for free x rides Uber give you plenty of x to luxury vehicle they run you 300 miles at day for 200$ before expenses ...make sure your dreams can fail in night mare


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> In NYC Black not worthy to by any more luxury vehicle competition to big and not worthy last week with black car in 50 hours I made 255$ even if you have access to accept black cars there are no more rides on Uber. Lyft 0% Juno 1 or 2 rides at day. Rest of it if you want to hasle for free x rides Uber give you plenty of x to luxury vehicle they run you 300 miles at day for 200$ before expenses ...make sure your dreams can fail in night mare


Reading this gave me a mild seizure.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Uber1010 said:


> In NYC Black not worthy to by any more luxury vehicle competition to big and not worthy last week with black car in 50 hours I made 255$ even if you have access to accept black cars there are no more rides on Uber. Lyft 0% Juno 1 or 2 rides at day. Rest of it if you want to hasle for free x rides Uber give you plenty of x to luxury vehicle they run you 300 miles at day for 200$ before expenses ...make sure your dreams can fail in night mare


Would you mind reposting this comment in English?


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

VictorD said:


> Would you mind reposting this comment in English?


English are not my native language I'm European and I m multilingual you taken or leave as it is. ...it is more then enough to understand what's going on if you get more educated. you gonna understand more then few words ...


----------



## Stumreiter (Apr 6, 2019)

"


Uber1010 said:


> English are not my native language I'm European and I m multilingual you taken or leave as it is. ...it is more then enough to understand what's going on if you get more educated. you gonna understand more then few words ...


"European"


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Uber1010 said:


> English are not my native language I'm European and I m multilingual you taken or leave as it is. ...it is more then enough to understand what's going on if you get more educated. you gonna understand more then few words ...


"European"... I'm guessing "via (insert Middle Eastern country)"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Uber1010 said:


> English are not my native language I'm European and I m multilingual you taken or leave as it is.


Ditto for me on all three points (and definitely NOT via anything VictorD is assuming above...), yet the drivel you wrote was painful also for me to read.  But anyway..., I guess black in NYC sucks, but OP is in Seattle, so his market might be different. Depending on what OP's actual question was, of course... His description left a little bit to be desired, too.

Enough with the Grammar Police and back to regularly scheduled programming... :roflmao:


----------

